# Change Background of image in LR3 ?



## mjoshi123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it possible to change background of image in LR3 ? If yes What are steps to change background in LR3 ?

Thanks
-M


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi M, are you talking about the background of the image itself (i.e. replace a brick wall with a sunset) or the workspace background surrounding the image in LR (currently grey)?


----------



## mjoshi123 (Nov 22, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11669.msg78396#msg78396 date=129'457782]
Hi M, are you talking about the background of the image itself (i.e. replace a brick wall with a sunset) or the workspace background surrounding the image in LR (currently grey)?
[/quote]

Background of image itself i.e. replace a brick wall with a sunset.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, ok, no, that's not a job for Lightroom. You could use the local adjustment brush to darken the background, or something like that, but not a full replacement. You really want a pixel based editor such as Elements or Photoshop for that.


----------

